# gold ore



## john lavell (Jul 27, 2011)

i have the rights to a gold mine and i have been pulling gold ore from the mine this summer i have tried to do the chemical refining with little to no luck i would like to find a place where i can sell my gold ore with out having a BUSNIESS i am not trying to break the us patrioit act I just dont know any bussiness owners or pawnbrokers


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 28, 2011)

Without a whole lot more information, I'm afraid you won't get any viable answers, if then. It might help to understand the amount of gold your ore contains. What does an assay reveal? What is the nature of the ore? Oxidized? Sulfide?

Harold


----------



## MiguelRosas (Jul 28, 2011)

John - 

I do not know of any reputable refinery in the U.S. that does business without having the patriot act filled. And I would be cautious of one if it does. If they are willing to bend the rules on that - are they trust worthy enough to give you accurate results? 

But as Harold pointed out - it is important to know what kind of Ore we are dealing with. 

As always I am more than willing to offer the services of Hi-Tech PMR. Although we primarily deal with businesses - we will and do provide our services to individuals. 

Miguel


----------



## trashmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi John;;

You need to contact Rick the rock man ,, You can find him in the mining , ore section here on thr forum

look for " richard36 " he will be able to help you and guide you correctly with this matter..


----------



## Richard36 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello John,

Welcome to the forum.

I might be able to help. I will need to know if the ore is an oxide or sulfide though, 
and what the assay results were, if you have had it assayed. 

I'm in the process of nailing down some possible new market contacts, as some, if not all, of the contacts that I have seem to be questionable, if not outright unreliable, and it is getting rather irritating that the contacts that I have referred people to are either unreliable, and dropping the ball, or were outright scammers, just to give a "Heads Up' concerning helping others find a market for what they have.

Further more, It is annoying as hell to have someone say they have ore ready to ship, and when it comes right down to it with a 3-way phone call, it becomes obvious that the person with ore is only fishing, and doesn't have anything to ship, thereby making me look like an idiot. 

Yes, there is some irritability there, forgive me of my rant.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 26, 2011)

ronsa said:


> I was so interest in the mining industry.But most i know is the equipment in the mining process.




http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=11499

Thanks, Jim. He's gone!

Harold


----------



## Williams55 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for all to sharing your ideas


----------

